# £50 bet on who can get the leanest.....The Journey begins!



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well about time I made a journal as its that time of year where I need to get myself back in good shape.

Going away Mid July and in August and also have a bet with @WrightStar of here about which of us can get the leanest by July 1st.



Pics are all Unpumped and taken after a big cheat day last night.

I've dieted in the past and just done very low calorie keto like starvation diet just to drop weight very quick in 4-5weeks, this time im doing it properly.

Keeping it simple all the way.

*Diet*

5 meals of 50-60g Protein, 30g Carbs, 15g Fats.

1 meal of 50-60g Protein, 15g Fats.

Intra workout will be 20g PeptoPro, 20g BCAA, 10g Creatine and 10g Glutamine.

Macros are counted in the sense that i only count protein from protein sources...so even if oats or potato have say 3-4g protein im not including it.

*
Training *

Atm it's varied but 5days a week, 2push,2pull and legs.

*Cardio.*

Never done cardio on a cut before but im starting with 25mins between 110-130bpm PWO so 5days a week

:thumb:

*
Supplements.*

Green Tea 1000mg + 200mg Carnitine three times a day with 1g Vit C.

200mg 5-HTP Pre Bed

DHacks Ultra Power Stack with the Sibutramine on waking.

*PEDS*

200mg Test E, 200mg Tren E, 200mg Mast E + 50mg Anavar ( All Med Tech Solutions)

40mcg Clen on waking.

Pretty low AAS useage...but my breathing and blood pressure are all perfectly normal with low doses.

*Peptides.*

I have some peptides using and will actually be using CJC with DAC...been researching it and i dont personally believe at the doses im using it at it will cause a bleed...a guy called RUSSIANSTAR proved this was the case even though some of dats research would say otherwise.

When it comes i'll be using 1.5mg a week with 2 shots of GHRP2 a day and a shot of Ipamorelin Pre Bed.

*
Starting Stats..*

6ft 2

103.5kg

23

Arms are about 17 3/4 unpumped.

Around 14% I'd put myself at.

*
Let the battle commense* :death:

This will start 100% of Friday when im back at home and will be putting pics up every 2weeks and will put weight on everyweek (Fridays along with Pics)

I'm aiming for 8% MAX by end June...6% is my aim if im prepared to take a little suffering!

WISH ME LUCK..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

good luck buddy

looking good in the pics your quite lean to start with which is always a bonus


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks buddy!

Im just pretty darn bloated in the pics but oh well.

Will be good to see my progress and face on pics not in front of a mirror show much better just how lean you are.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Solid plan mate, nice one! How come your going so low on the carnitine? I was planning on 4g/day when I diet in a couple of weeks..


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

You're already leaner than 90% of this forum. Me included.! Good luck.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Russianstars a good friend off mine bro, you'll find him on jws forum when he isn't being a mad scientist lol, he had a log here if you want to search it


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

need2bodybuild said:


> Solid plan mate, nice one! How come your going so low on the carnitine? I was planning on 4g/day when I diet in a couple of weeks..


Ahhh really...well i saw injectable carnitine was like 200mg 3-4times a day...i have a load of 500mg Capsules...so i might up it then, i'll have to research it more and see if it seems worthwhile?

Thanks for popping in though!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Russianstars a good friend off mine bro, you'll find him on jws forum when he isn't being a mad scientist lol, he had a log here if you want to search it


I don't know him but a lot of his stuff i have read makes good reading and in real life seems to work.

Whats JWS Forum buddy?

I'll probs up the CJC with DAC to maybe 500mcg ed after a month to see if going higher is worth the extra.

Thanks for stopping by again.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

UK1989 said:


> Ahhh really...well i saw injectable carnitine was like 200mg 3-4times a day...i have a load of 500mg Capsules...so i might up it then, i'll have to research it more and see if it seems worthwhile?
> 
> Thanks for popping in though!


I did a little research on it today coz I had to find out how much I needed so I could buy all my dieting supps.

This article I read says it is taken up to 6g/day for weight loss and performance boosting - http://www.livestrong.com/article/316630-how-much-l-carnitine-do-i-need-to-burn-fat/


----------



## 223ackley (Mar 31, 2013)

Good luck in your goal mate,when it comes to all the different supliments to use i aint got a b****y clue gona have to do some homework


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks interesting that! I'll have a proper read over it when the dogs not farting on my lap and im shattered! haha.

Just put in another order with @TheProteinWorks for some more goodies.

Got their Apple ISurge Intra workout BCAA to try to along with my peptopro.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> I don't know him but a lot of his stuff i have read makes good reading and in real life seems to work.
> 
> Whats JWS Forum buddy?
> 
> ...


Jw is a sponsor on this forum, specialises in pro hormones, I'll drop RS an email see if he gets time to drop by, very busy man tho, your plan looks solid, am not to keen on the 1295 with dac tho, for the sake off the low dose anyway I'd go without dad. Keep us updated on your protein works products I.e a review


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've used TPW before mate for Cherry Bakewell, Chocolate, Butterscotch and Choc Mint so i've tried a fair bit already and all spot on!

Well i've got a lot of CJC DAC so will be using this for the full duration, ill update on what i notice etc too.

The peptides I wont be able to get till Monday next week as my mate took delivery today and im not seeing him till monday.


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

We'll be keeping an eye on this for sure. It's that time of year everybody getting in shape for the summer. We love a good bet/competition here at TPW HQ.

That £50 will be yours for sure mate:thumb:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cheers TPW! haha.

Well i'm quite enjoying waking up and seeing the sun in the sky for a change!

Next lot of pictures will be up on the 19th April so just over 2weeks from now as i'll be starting this properly tomorrow now.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck fellas.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

MuscleM8 said:


> Good luck fellas.


Cheers mate.

Will get my accurate morning weight on Friday AM also...just so i have a good starting point!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hoping a few other guys I know off here will stop in too,

@Dead lee

@KRIS_B

@Papa Lazarou

Got back and biceps later on today so will update with what goes on in that session!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Trained Back and Biceps about 3.30pm today - sipped on PeptoPro and BCAA's during.

Workout went like this..

*Back*

Lat Pulldown

3 warm up sets

15 x 60kg

12 x 67.5kg

12 x 75kg

8 x 82kg

5 x 82kg drop to 50kg and rep out.

Barbell Bent Over Row

60kg x 15,15.

100kg x 10,10

120kg x 6.4.

Close Grip Seated Row

52kg x 20

60kg x 15

75kg x 8,8 then drop to 45kg and rep out.

Close Grip Stretchers ( done on a high pulley on the lat pulldown, put foot on bench, other foot on floor. Pull to chest then slowly let go till arms stretch lats and head like fits between.

45kg x 15,15

52kg x 12,8.

Finished off with one TUT set so 4secs down, 1sec squeeze 4seconds up...did 12reps on 30kg then repped to failure.

*Biceps*

Preacher Curl Machine

35 x 20

50 x 15,15,10.

Standing Dumbbell Curls

20kg x 8,8,6.

15kg x 12.

All done. :thumb:


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Solid body. Congratulations.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good mate.. should lean up nicely, il def be popping in to see how it's going, make a change from hanging around the peds & research sections.

Good luck..


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Looking good mate.. should lean up nicely, il def be popping in to see how it's going, make a change from hanging around the peds & research sections.
> 
> Good luck..


Cheers mate.

Will be interesting to see how i get on deffo!

If there's no changes to my pics in 2weeks i'll kill myself! haha


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol, weigh after a week and cut a couple of hundred cals out if youve not lost.

Will u be using hgh or just peptides mate?


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just peptides for this mate.

I put a huge bulk order in with a company so got some good discount.

USA made and i've probably got 10months worth to be honest! haha.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Jesus.. your all right for a while then


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ha. Yes mate. I had a bit of spare money and two mates wanted to order so actually worked out awesome.

I've got like 100mg Ghrp2, 50mg Ipamorelin and 115mg CJC coming along with other stuff to.

Anyway, time for a little update.

The diet has been pretty spot on for the last 2days and i've actually dropped 4lbs in just over 2days already. Not surprised as my carbs have gone from nearly 350 to 150ish but the first week is always expected to be a bigger drop.

*This mornings AM weight naked and after a huge p1ssssss its 98kg * - So that's my starting point.

Last night I trained *Shoulders*

Did 3 light lateral raise warm ups then started the 1st exercise which was;

Seated Dumbbell Press ( Seat up as straight as it can go) - Not done dumbbell shoulder in ages so this was hard.

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 8,6

Lateral Raises

10kg x 15

15kg x 12,10,7 then drop set to 10kg x 18

Behind neck Press TUT Style (4secs down, 1sec pause, 4secs up)

40kg x 12,12,10 then on failure just rep out and finish with normal reps.

Rear Delt Machine.

Just did 4sets on here around 20reps with a good squeeze and that was Shoulders done, just a quick workout.

Finished off with 25mins cardio in the 120-130bpm Range.

*BAD POINT OF THE DAY* - My delivery from @TheProteinWorks didn't turn up which was a bit sh1t, so hoping it comes today.


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

@UK1989 Really?? Whats your order number mate I'll see whats going on with it straight away :confused1:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheProteinWorks said:


> @UK1989 Really?? Whats your order number mate I'll see whats going on with it straight away :confused1:


#100009548

Just emailed you matey. I know its not your fault. P.S - You should get rid of YODEL, they're absolutely horrendous!


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

It's out for delivery today mate. Sorry about the delay :beer:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Do these people not realise i NEED my JaffaCake fix!!!

My Diet yesterday went as follows...

*Meal 1* - 60g Protein from Whey, 40g Powdered Oats, 15g coconut oil.

*Meal 2* - 250g XLean Steak Mince, 150g Sweet Potato. greens

*Meal 3* - 60g whey, 25g Powdered Oats, Small Apple, 15g Coconut Oil.

*Meal 4* - 250g XLean Steak Mince, 45g Basmati Rice. spinach

*Meal 5* - 60g Whey, 40g powdered oats, 15g evoo.

*Meal 6* - 250g Wild Salmon, Spinach. 4g Fish oil. 2g Evening Primrose Oil


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

@TheProteinWorks really need to get rid of YODEL.

My parcels already a day late, then i've been in ALL day and it says they tried to deliver it at 2.30....and left a calling card but quite clearly not.

I move out of this house first thing in a morning and cause of all this problems ill just have to cancel my order and probs wont bother using them again


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok so had a day off training last night, diet was spot on.

Ended up going out last night but was drinking literally water all night so ended up being a good cheap night tbh.

Will be hitting chest and tri's later on this evening!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Night out on the water haha, good on you.. i can do it in the local but if there's a lot of people getting ****ed (party atmosphere ) nightclub etc i can't do it.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Trained Chest + Tri's tonight.

Started of with;

*
Smith Incline*

60kg x 15

80kg x 10

100kg x 8,8,6.

60kg x 16.

*Pec Dec*

4 working sets

*Decline Barbell*

80kg x 15

100kg x 12,12,10.

*Cable Crossovers*

4 time under tension sets.

*Dumbbell Incline Skullcrushers*

10kg each arm x 15,12,12

15kg x 8,6.

*Cable Pressdowns*

3working sets

*Rope Extensions*

2sets with a drop set on the end.

Finished off with 25mins cardio on the bike.

No hunger issues at all which is good so far.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok so trained Back and Biceps today..

Was bloody warm in the gym.

*Back.*

Lat Pulldown (very strict, no swinging)

40kg x 15

55kg x 15

75kg x 12,10

85kg x 6

Close Grip Seated Row

35kg x 20

50kg x 15,12

65kg x 10,8

A seated overhand machine(Hammer Strength)

Just gives a good full contraction, did 3 workings sets in the 8-12range.

Rack Deadlifts

60kg x 15

100kg x 10,10,10.

140kg x 8,8

*Biceps*

EZ Bar Strict Curl (elbows by sides) only 10secs rest between sets

30kg x 15,9, 6,5,4,4,4.

Standing Dumbbell Curls.

17.5kg x 8,8,6.

Standing Cable Curls

3 working sets in the 12-15range.

ALL DONE....then 25mins cardio on the Bike


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

@marknorthumbria

Do you it would be a good idea for me to have a skipload like you are?

I don't have planned refeed days at the moment, am on 150g carbs a day throughout the week since starting this.

Thanks


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

*DAY OFF TODAY.*

Going to structure my training a bit more also...

I do 5days, push,pull,legs,push,pull and mon and fri i have off.

At the moment there is no real structure to my routine, i just go in and lift.

However im going to change to this.

*Workout 1* - HEAVY 4-6rep range till failure, 10secs rest go again..so type of rest pause.

*Workout 2* - 10-15+ rep range using a LOT of Time under tension work and focusing on contractions. Will do 2normal sets in the 10-15range followed by 2 TUT sets.

*Workout 3* - 8-15range, HIGH Volume with Dropsets and some unique exercises.

So for all bodyparts i just rotate through workout 1-3.

I have never trained like heavy before so will be different. If i can increase my strength whilst dieting it will help.

TUT stuff is new to me.....but the idea is just to let the target muscle do all the work, example on chest you lower for 4seconds, 1sec pause then push up for 4 just short of lockout so continuous tension.

So tomorrow will be Heavy Chest,Shoulders + Tri's.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey looking good, yeh mate I would, fast metabolism and if you don't mind a low carb week go for it, I've posted how I do mine like somewhere in journ, I'm week 5 now jus posted pic it really works for me


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hey looking good, yeh mate I would, fast metabolism and if you don't mind a low carb week go for it, I've posted how I do mine like somewhere in journ, I'm week 5 now jus posted pic it really works for me


Thanks mate.

Well im on 150g carbs a day anyway which is fairly low.

When i do my first refeed ill do it Skipload style and see how it goes.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Peptides arrived today.

Just done 500mcg Cjc with Dac and 300mcg Ipamorelin Pre Bed.

I will run this monday to friday with the dac...

Ipam will be ran pre bed everyday along with 2shots of ghrp2 a day.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

UK1989 said:


> Peptides arrived today.
> 
> Just done 500mcg Cjc with Dac and 300mcg Ipamorelin Pre Bed.
> 
> ...


What reason did you get with dac for mate? I have been out the peptides game for bout 8 month has knowledge changed ? I used mod GRF / CJC non dac as no bleed


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks to @dusher for recommending me to use *http://www.peptidesuk.co.uk/*

Had such a good sleep last night, was deffo the ipamorelin!

Did GHrp2 10mins ago and i can really feel that too.

@marknorthumbria

I went for real world results, on a lot of other big boards people are preferring CJC DAC...less injections too.

Google a guy called Russian Star..he's a doctor i believe who completely dispells the bleed myth. People will still disagree with him i'm sure but im going to give it a fair chance.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

UK1989 said:


> Thanks to @dusher for recommending me to use UKPeptides....
> 
> Had such a good sleep last night, was deffo the ipamorelin!
> 
> ...


I am only a member of this board so about a year ago pscarb's info was my one stop shop, I am also a member on dat's board but that was just to get Tom's peptides. I wouldn't dare post in there - everyone has fooking PHd's lol


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah true Mark! haha.

I deffo had the best nights sleep i've had in a while though last night.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

UK1989 said:


> Yeah true Mark! haha.
> 
> I deffo had the best nights sleep i've had in a while though last night.


I'm not running HGH and peptides during this cycle, don't need em. I'm using them to bridge when i come off, only cycle for 12-15 weeks usually.. Then have more than that time off. Using HGH and peptides in the off lets me stay off for longer without crawling my way back on..

Feel it's important at my age !


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well diets been spot on today.

Woke up and took 1 Dhacks Ultra Burn and a Clen...OMG, i was absolutely off my head! haha. Stayed wired for about 3 hours.

*Trained Chest + Tri's tonight...heavyish..*

Worked up to 135 for 3 sets 5 on decline bench.

Did Incline for 80kg for 3sets 6 strict.

Then did a hammer type machine 4sets between 4-6reps.

Tri's i simply did skullcrushers, closegrip bench and straight bar pushdown all heavy.

Just taken 300mcg Ipam and 500mcg Cjc with Dac pre bed.

Buying some bathroom scales tomorrow for my Fri AM weigh in...i reckon i could be 96kg or maybe even 95kg...always lose a lot in your first week i find..water etc.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Everything going ok..just a bit under the weather.

On some anti biotics as i had a horrible peri-anal abscess last year which was sliced out and i feel like its coming back to doctor given me some antibiotics just to try and get rid before it gets worse.

Was gonna do legs and delts today but gonna take it off as i had an awful sleep last night, will train them tomorrow instead.

Weigh in time tomorrow morning...calories are around 2900ish i reckon. Same macros everyday give or take a few %.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok...so weight is 96.5kg...so 1.5kg down in a week.

Its progress...looking leaner too!

Next friday will be the next weigh in and some pictures.


----------

